# looking for video server file in Mac OS X



## AsphyxiA (Oct 9, 2007)

i set up OS X on my friends pc but he wants to use a higher resolution.  i read somewhere that you have to edit the com.apple.windowserver.plist.  i went to the directory where its supposed to be located but it wasn't there.  any place else it could be?


----------

